# Kyuktooki in the USA



## IcemanSK (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone know where this is being taught in the USA, or know more about it in Korea? http://www.turtlepress.com/Korean_Kickboxing_Kyuktooki_DVD_p/141.html


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 23, 2008)

It isn't so much a style as a competitive format for almost any kickboxing style.  There are a lot of gyms throughout korea and most of the fighters also compete in Muay Thai Shoot-boxing, Sanda / San Shou and pretty much anything else it that vein of competition.  As for it being in the states I don't really know but any of the above mentioned types of training would be pretty similar.


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 23, 2008)

&#25802;&#39722;&#25216;/&#44201;&#53804;&#44592;/Gyeoktugi is just the Korean term for open rules sparring.  It "mixed attacking technique"...aka mixed martial arts.  This is the term used when Koreans want to say MMA.

It refers to a ruleset for competition, thus, you can train Gyeoktugi, like training MMA, or you can train in your art for Gyeoktugi, like a Choy Li Fut practitioner training for Sanshou.

It's a central part of practice at Gakhwangsa.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't recall seeing any Gyeoktugi schools that did MMA, just different types of kickboxing.  Admittedly I didn't check all that hard last time I was in the ROK though.


----------



## turtle (Jul 18, 2008)

We we filmed that video footage, the fighters were all competing in K-1 which was big at the time. Since a lot of them compete professionally, they may have transitioned to MMA or wherever the money fights are now.


----------

